# I'm offended....



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2015)

my neighbor puts one of those nasty things up; but it usually comes down after the first loss or two.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

It's an ugly flag that's for sure. Those colors are putrid. What respectable school wears orange?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's an ugly flag that's for sure. Those colors are putrid. What respectable school has wears orange?



totally agree. morning thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> totally agree. morning thug.



Afternoon 6. 

Love the avy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Afternoon 6.
> 
> Love the avy.



thanks. have you heard slayer GUARANTEES a dwag title this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks. have you heard slayer GUARANTEES a dwag title this year.



34 years now he's been predicting that nonsense.

I heard he's more of a Utah fan anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 34 years now he's been predicting that nonsense.
> 
> I heard he's more of a Utah fan anyway.



probably Brigham Young. Think he goes to their games. At least they cam beat tech.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> probably Brigham Young. Think he goes to their games. At least they cam beat tech.



Ouch!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks. have you heard slayer GUARANTEES a dwag title this year.





SpotandStalk said:


> 34 years now he's been predicting that nonsense.
> 
> I heard he's more of a Utah fan anyway.





Matthew6 said:


> probably Brigham Young. Think he goes to their games. At least they cam beat tech.





SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch!



Bunch of Thugs!

Well, eventually I'll be right.. UGA will win it and when it happens, NO ONE will want to be in this forum except Dawgs...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bunch of Thugs!
> 
> Well, eventually I'll be right.. UGA will win it and when it happens, NO ONE will want to be in this forum except Dawgs...



see what happens when you miss a day bear hunting/hiking.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> see what happens when you miss a day bear hunting/hiking.



 By a bunch of cityfied homebodies.... Not my fault no one in GA wants to go outside with 100 degree heat and humidity...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> By a bunch of cityfied homebodies.... Not my fault no one in GA wants to go outside with 100 degree heat and humidity...



i put down 2 pallets of sod in my side thursday and friday. almost died. but it looks good. next time im call juan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i put down 2 pallets of sod in my side thursday and friday. almost died. but it looks good. next time im call juan.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 30, 2015)

Me too.  I am deeply offended anytime I see a Georgia License plate with another's state school on it.  They should ban em.  Who cares if people pay more for em out of their own pocket.  It is offensive...bottom line.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> my neighbor puts one of those nasty things up; but it usually comes down after the first loss or two.


So you have to look at them until the third game of the season?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> So you have to look at them until the third game of the season?



yep. hope its sooner this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. hope its sooner this year.



I would burn that flag the day it was put up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would burn that flag the day it was put up!



gonna do a midnight raid.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> gonna do a midnight raid.



Replace it with a Bulldawg flag and they'll never suspect you..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch!



niiiiiiiccccceeeeeee avstar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> niiiiiiiccccceeeeeee avstar.





Speaking of which.. Where has that Thug been??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of which.. Where has that Thug been??



i heard he moved to iowa. Go thugzzzzz in iowa.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm offended by last years final score.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm offended by last years final score.



but they only completed 3 passes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> but they only completed 3 passes.



Nice Avatar Idjit...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Let me guess.. dawg fan? Can you say national champs?? Nope ..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Let me guess.. dawg fan? Can you say national champs?? Nope ..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Let me guess.. dawg fan? Can you say national champs?? Nope ..





Matthew6 said:


>



The Dawgs have won more than 1 National Championship... Maybe you should stick to lip selfies..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs have won more than 1 National Championship... Maybe you should stick to lip selfies..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>



Please see signature line troublemaker...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please see signature line troublemaker...



Dont start with me. Ill make you cry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Dont start with me. Ill make you cry



Wow! Glad you can have a sense of humor.. Too many men in here get their panties in a wad! Stick around, we could use more like you!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow! Glad you can have a sense of humor.. Too many men in here get their panties in a wad! Stick around, we could use more like you!!



And those men are probably dawg fans.. ha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> And those men are probably dawg fans.. ha



Sadly enough, there is a mix of them all...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sadly enough, there is a mix of them all...



I would say that too if my team choked as much as they do


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> And those men are probably dawg fans.. ha



Nope, gators. they run off with urban. the semenoles can be a big whiny too; and thuggish too.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Nope, gators. they run off with urban. the semenoles can be a big whiny too; and thuggish too.



Thug is an understatement.. florida state crimi-noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I would say that too if my team choked as much as they do



I take it you are a Gator?? You'll see a few of them around here until about the 3rd game and they disappear... It got real quiet after the Gators lost to Georgia Southern..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thug is an understatement.. florida state crimi-noles



Hey Matt6, I like this lady, ol Spots might not..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Let me guess.. dawg fan? Can you say national champs?? Nope ..





daisyduke said:


> Dont start with me. Ill make you cry





daisyduke said:


> And those men are probably dawg fans.. ha





daisyduke said:


> I would say that too if my team choked as much as they do


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I take it you are a Gator?? You'll see a few of them around here until about the 3rd game and they disappear... It got real quiet after the Gators lost to Georgia Southern..



But you know what.. we beat uga.. point proven


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Thug is an understatement.. florida state crimi-noles









I think you are going to fit in quite nicely on the sports forum. Just don't run off 3 weeks into the season. 


And please, no jorts.....Well nevermind.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think you are going to fit in quite nicely on the sports forum. Just don't run off 3 weeks into the season.
> 
> 
> And please, no jorts.....Well nevermind.



The difference between me and other gator fans is i am not a ban wagon fan nor do i ride the tebow train. Yes tebow is amazing and anyone who says differently doesnt know football


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> The difference between me and other gator fans is i am not a ban wagon fan nor do i ride the tebow train. Yes tebow is amazing and anyone who says differently doesnt know football



I agree, Tebow was a pretty good college qb.


He's no Jameis Winston but he was pretty good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow! Glad you can have a sense of humor.. Too many men in here get their panties in a wad! Stick around, we could use more like you!!



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree, Tebow was a pretty good college qb.
> 
> 
> He's no Jameis Winston but he was pretty good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Matt6, I like this lady, ol Spots might not..



we gonna keep her. welcome to the thug patrol daisy duke. You just have to say Jameis is a thug three times and your in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> we gonna keep her. Welcome to the thug patrol daisy duke. You just have to say jameis is a thug three times and your in.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we gonna keep her. welcome to the thug patrol daisy duke. You just have to say Jameis is a thug three times and your in.


Keep me? More like i keep yall but whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Keep me? More like i keep yall but whatever helps you sleep at night



  pg 3


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Keep me? More like i keep yall but whatever helps you sleep at night



members of the thug patrol are also prohibited from nekkid twista matches with Quack.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> members of the thug patrol are also prohibited from nekkid twista matches with Quack.



Im free to do what i want


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im free to do what i want



ok. youre in.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ok. youre in.



I was in before you were


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I was in before you were



thug


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug



Try me..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> members of the thug patrol are also prohibited from nekkid twista matches with Quack.





daisyduke said:


> Im free to do what i want





daisyduke said:


> Try me..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we gonna keep her. welcome to the thug patrol daisy duke. You just have to say Jameis is a thug three times and your in.



She is a Professional Massage Therapist... Just an FYI...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Try me..



You should do a little more homework on us before you "TRY" us....

You just might get Robert all fired up! He's been on cruise control for awhile..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> But you know what.. we beat uga.. point proven



Yes the Gators did... And what bowl game did you go to after that??? Lord knows it wasn't the BELK bowl...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You don't belong in here Gnat!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't belong in here Gnat!!



I swear... We run the Thermocell in here and at least one bug gets past the barrier...

I'm calling customer service to complain....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't belong in here Gnat!!





Sure I do !!!  I'm a wannabe thug . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 4, 2015)

Hope ya'll thugs are having a good 4th of July.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure I do !!!  I'm a wannabe thug . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 841305



Before you could be a THUG... You have to stop being a TECHIE NERD!!! Don't make me give you a wedgie..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Before you could be a THUG... You have to stop being a TECHIE NERD!!! Don't make me give you a wedgie..



super kung fu wedgie


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 6, 2015)

holy cow...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2015)

Ol Daisy Jorts done ran off. 

I guess she figured out Urban and Tebow left the Gators years ago.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ol Daisy Jorts done ran off.
> 
> I guess she figured out Urban and Tebow left the Gators years ago.





no still here.. I just have actual work to do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I just have actual work to do



So do we... We just choose not to do it...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 7, 2015)

Slayer is a thug troll uga homer dont listen to or take anything he says serious


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer is a thug troll uga homer dont listen to or take anything he says serious



thanks for the advice


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer is a thug troll uga homer dont listen to or take anything he says serious





daisyduke said:


> thanks for the advice



Daisy is a Gator... Don't think she would EVER listen to a worthless Vol, do you?

Forgive toyota... He's a young kid that thinks he knows it all. When you throw facts and stats in his face he calls you a troll and changes the subject. He's lost every argument in this forum cause he uses his "opinion" instead of facts!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daisy is a Gator... Don't think she would EVER listen to a worthless Vol, do you?
> 
> Forgive toyota... He's a young kid that thinks he knows it all. When you throw facts and stats in his face he calls you a troll and changes the subject. He's lost every argument in this forum cause he uses his "opinion" instead of facts!



hahahahaha


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 7, 2015)

Come october 10th slayer will finally have to eat his words..caint wait!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Come october 10th slayer will finally have to eat his words..caint wait!



You and those toilet bowl cleaning Vols have been saying that for 5 years.. Only to have Richt beat you! Like I've said before, Knoxville is a huge septic tank with Neyland stadium as the toilet. Richt will be the one to push the handle in October and flush the Vols back to where they belong, as bottom dwellers in the East!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2015)

bama will make it 9 straight. let me clear up the confusion Daisy. the guy on the left in my avatar is toyota. the guy on the right is his cousin accubond. This is a recent photo from the war 4 campout in the mountains.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will make it 9 straight. let me clear up the confusion Daisy. the guy on the left in my avatar is toyota. the guy on the right is his cousin accubond.





Good ol rocky flop...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 7, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> no still here.. I just have actual work to do



It pays to be da BOSS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It pays to be da BOSS!



Indeed it does!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It pays to be da BOSS!



or well retired and not a grumpy old man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or well retired and not a grumpy old man.



Even better.....Wait, you're not a grumpy old man?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Even better.....Wait, you're not a grumpy old man?



He's OLD alright... His grumpiness comes and goes..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's OLD alright... His grumpiness comes and goes..



speaking of grumpy, where is daisy duke?  That girl has an attitude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of grumpy, where is daisy duke?  That girl has an attitude.



I think you scared her off with that Rocky Top Avatar...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you scared her off with that Rocky Top Avatar...



gotta bring them boys out again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> gotta bring them boys out again.



I bet that ol boy on the left is the snake spitting king.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of grumpy, where is daisy duke?  That girl has an attitude.



She IS a feisty one. One of the few here that don't get their panties all bunched up. 




Too bad she's a UF fan, I was looking forward to some midseason banter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> She IS a feisty one. One of the few here that don't get their panties all bunched up.



She could teach some of the men around here a thing or too...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

yep. hard to run that mouth when they go 7-5.  But she is alot of fun.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet that ol boy on the left is the snake spitting king.



that is toyota and goldbond.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of grumpy, where is daisy duke?  That girl has an attitude.



Attitude huh?? And this is coming from a dawg fan  yall have the worst attutudes of college football lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Attitude huh?? And this is coming from a dawg fan  yall have the worst attutudes of college football lol



That really hurt Daisy. I Roll with the Tide.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> That really hurt Daisy. I Roll with the Tide.



did you say low tide??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Attitude huh?? And this is coming from a dawg fan  yall have the worst attutudes of college football lol



I have a great attitude!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I have a great attitude!



thug attitude.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug attitude.



He a thug.





Nice avy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug attitude.





SpotandStalk said:


> He a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Learned it by watching you 2 Thugs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Learned it by watching you 2 Thugs!



Glad I can be a your role model.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Page 5.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Glad I can be a your role model.



More like the kind of folks my parents warned me to stay away from!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

good morning thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

consorting with fsu fans is bringing is down IBCBS.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> More like the kind of folks my parents warned me to stay away from!



But you just never could. 






I get the feeling your parents had to warn you about a lot of things.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> consorting with fsu fans is bringing is down IBCBS.




You know it's a little too early to be that drunk.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know it's a little too early to be that drunk.



did i "offend you".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> But you just never could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 38 and they still do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know it's a little too early to be that drunk.



Ummmm... No such thing on the weekend as TOO EARLY!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did i "offend you".



I'm not sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm 38 and they still do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good morning thugs.



Good afternoon to you and a Roll Tide! Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmm... No such thing on the weekend as TOO EARLY!



We call it beating the mailman.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Why do you think I moved 2,000 miles away from GA.. Had nothing to do with work!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We call it beating the mailman.



If I waited on the mailman or goverment I would never have any fun!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

Could you imagine the forum without us during the offseason??? It would be full of golf folks..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could you imagine the forum without us during the offseason??? It would be full of golf folks..



I mean come on... What would this place look like without the 3 stooges... 

BTW... I'm Moe...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

```

```



SpotandStalk said:


> We call it beating the mailman.



uh......it 93 outside and Im staining a deck. called juan. he said it was to hot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could you imagine the forum without us during the offseason??? It would be full of golf folks..



and nascarsux and bravesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> uh......it 93 outside and Im staining a deck. called juan. he said it was to hot.



Juan is probably 15 deep in his 1st 30 pack.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I mean come on... What would this place look like without the 3 stooges...
> 
> BTW... I'm Moe...





It would be boring fo sho.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Juan is probably 15 deep in his 1st 30 pack.



me too........ and im on a ladder. thanks juan


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Juan is probably 15 deep in his 1st 30 pack.



Juan da man - iI'm only 8 deep. GO JACKETS!


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2015)

Larry, Curly, and Moe are all thugs. And represent the top 3 thug programs in college futball.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> me too........ and im on a ladder. thanks juan





Im going to work. 

Careful 6, don't break your hip, we know those bones are getting brittle.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Larry, Curly, and Moe are all thugs. And represent the top 3 thug programs in college futball.



ouchie


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Juan is probably 15 deep in his 1st 30 pack.



This Jose is well past 15... I had to reload the cooler...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Larry, Curly, and Moe are all thugs. And represent the top 3 thug programs in college futball.



Don't make me take your lunch money nerd!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't make me take your lunch money nerd!!!



Mess with the Jacket - you'll get the stinger.... Thug!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Mess with the Jacket - you'll get the stinger.... Thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This Jose is well past 15... I had to reload the cooler...



Cooler must be empty by now?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Mess with the Jacket - you'll get the stinger.... Thug!



I've been bit by caterpillars that hurt worse than yeller jackets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've been bit caterpillars that hurt worse than yeller jackets.



So have the Dawgs! About every 10 years it swells up and they get the best of us...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Im going to work.
> 
> Careful 6, don't break your hip, we know those bones are getting brittle.



survived day 1. ready to start  day 2( thanks juan).; cooler loaded.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2015)

ice cold asahi beer. breakfast of champions.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ice cold asahi beer. breakfast of champions.



Mornin thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mornin thug



happy sunday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> happy sunday



Morning Idgit.. 

Vols suck and so do Gators!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Idgit..
> 
> Vols suck and so do Gators!



bubba slayer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bubba slayer



I wonder if Mormons even eat shrimp?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if Mormons even eat shrimp?



only Iowa momons eat shrimp.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> only Iowa momons eat shrimp.



Iowa??? 


When we going hunting Bubba?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> only Iowa momons eat shrimp.





SpotandStalk said:


> Iowa???
> 
> 
> When we going hunting Bubba?



Working on a lease as we speak.... Although I still have a cow Elk and Mule deer tag for Utah!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Working on a lease as we speak.... Although I still have a cow Elk and Mule deer tag for Utah!!



go momon  dogs slaying multiple species in different states.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Although I still have a cow Elk and Mule deer tag for Utah!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

morning spotandstalkthug; fsu sux and jimbos a thug


----------

